# Meaning of ears flared all the way back?



## Artisticsoul (Mar 24, 2010)

Meaning of ears flared all the way back?
I remember in dog whisperer... he said something about it but I forgot..

This happens sometimes, hmmm?

If you don't know what I mean... it's like when your walking ur chi... the ears are back while walking...


----------



## MoochiBaby (Sep 12, 2009)

it means the dog is being submissive.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I love ears back.. they do it when they're in the zone walking, excited (i love coming in and DAisy is going mad with her ears back) or being submissive/relaxed.

Ears back are my favourite look on a chi it shows of their big heads so well


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

If you mean folded back, I thought it meant either submissive or unsure?
On one of our walks we have to walk along a tiny pavement next to a busy main road. All 3 do it then, probably anticipating the next big lorry to zoom past!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Ears pinned back go hand in hand with your dogs other body language. Just like how a wagging tail does NOT always mean it's friendly.


----------

